# Cat with seasonal allergies?



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Last night one of the cats scared us pretty bad. Treble is only a year and a half and he's always up to something. We affectionately call him dog-cat because he often acts more like a dog than a stereotypical cat. Usually, in the evening, he will bring us one of his toys and likes to play fetch. Last night everyone ate dinner and then my girlfriend and I went to the store. When we came back it was around 8pm. Usually around that time hes pretty hyper and annoying. Last night he jumped on the bed and fell dead asleep. NOTHING would wake up him, it was scary. He could hear me because his ears were twitching and turning towards me when I said his name but I poked and prodded, played with his paws, rolled him over, and he didn't even move. It wasn't until my girlfriend picked him up under his arms and held him in front of her that he even opened his eyes.

After that he was breathing through his mouth so I tried to cat-phone him a bit but his lungs weren't clicking or making any other weird noises. No eye discharge although he was a little squinty. This morning he seems better, got up with us, ate breakfast, and is all around more responsive. Although he's sneezed a few times.

My cat-savvy friend said maybe it was just Daylight Savings Time messing with his schedule. Which made me think, oh maintenance guys were here all day Monday and Tuesday installing new heaters. I was in and out and the cats weren't around so I assume they were hiding... Maybe he didn't get his day time naps in? The weather is also changing and the temps are all over the place. The apartment is a mess because of the maintenance but we cant really clean it until they're done (which better be today).

Does this sound like seasonal cat allergies? If he doesn't seem to perk up by tonight I'll make a vet appt, I just don't want to rush to the vet because he was sleepy. I don't know if I'm being paranoid or if this is something to worry about. Also, I was thinking of picking up some L-Lysine or some other immune support supplement. Is this even worth it?

Sorry for the long winded-ness, I'm much more experienced with dogs, cats and illnesses are new to me!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

There's not something that the maintenance people brought in that he could have got into is there? If they're stirring up a lot of drywall dust that could be the problem too. I've seen everything from rattlesnake bites to chemical poisoning in cats, but never seasonal allergies which makes me wonder if he got into something he wasn't supposed to. The immune support stuff is rubbish, don't waste your money.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

They arent the greatest about cleaning up, ive been doing my best to clean up after them but have only been able to vaccum. I was wondering that too, they did have to drill a few small holes in each room for wiring. Theyre done with that though... as soon as everything is 100% done were going to scrub everything down but that wont happen until tomorrow at the earliest. 

I dont have any where to take the cats and theyve never left the apt since we brought them home. Is there anything I can do? Is the vet a good idea? I cant keep them in a seperate room because theyre working in all the rooms. 

Surprisingly the rats are not sneezy or sniffly and are quite interested in the maintenance guys.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Depends on how he's doing. You said he has improved and if he continues to improve then he'll probably be fine, but if he stays the same or worsens then I'd definitely take him in.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Today he seemed to have more energy but he still isnt quite himself. His eyes are watery and hes been sneezing. 

I was able to deep clean as much as I could and aired the apt out. If feels better to me so I hope it helps :/

My next day off is monday, thinking of making an appt for then. Hes over due for his yearly exam anyway.


----------

